# Sleepy puppy??



## Apoch (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello All,

Andor, my new male vizsla was given to me for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. I haven't raised a puppy in years but I have been really thinking about it lately and my mom surprised me with him! I have been around vizslas before, but not for extended time or anything. Let me ad that i LOVE HIM!! They are such neat dogs if you can tolerate the clinginess. Andor sleeps quite a bit throughout the day, is this normal? I know puppies need a lot of sleep but from what i have read on here about how often people exercise their dogs, i think andor would look at me like i was stupid if i wanted to take him on a 2 mile walk. He is about 11-12 weeks old now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

CONGRATS...Every dog needs daily excercize.you will have to moderate according to dogs age.he will tell you when he has enough energy to go for a two mile or just wants to have enough for a nap.I would say if you have a place to run him off leash that would be ideal.mine love to run like that .but remember that they need to know that they must not be to far away from you.the older they get the farther they will roam.you desperatly need to keep that behavior in check there has to be words for that purpose that is used for that only.I have two that are eight months old and i dont have to many problems with them listening to me when off leash.they are smart dogs and since they are the sticky kind of dog you shouldnt have to many problems with that . so good luck and off to the park we go.have fun with your dog.you got a new best friend.feed him good food.


----------



## Apoch (Nov 7, 2008)

ok i will just let him tell me what he needs. He is typically off leash, i work for myself so i bring him with me everywhere. except an hour or two here and there where i may have a meeting he is at my side the rest of the time. When i am walking if he tries to sniff or anything i just keep walking and tell him "here" and he catches up and resumes walking right next to me. I also failed to mention that my mom has a puppy and they play together frequently throughout the day so maybe that is enough to wear him out. When i do take him to places such as a park he doesn't really run around or anything, he just sits at my feet and waits for me to start walking again. Hopefully with age he will start to understand that he doesn't have to be at my side every step...only when i tell him too! ;D


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats on your new "little dude!" he sounds super cute..you should post some pictures!!

when we got our girl V she slept all the time. we picked her up at 8 weeks and from then til around 14 weeks, she slept ALOT. at that age they are just growing non stop. they eat, sleep and poop. literally. think about it like a human baby. they sleep all day long, and consequently are usually up at night. hehe

sounds like he is getting enough exercise just playing with your mom's puppy and getting to go with you everywhere! we actually didn't even take our V out to alot of different places until after she finished with her last puppy shots. but it's very good that you are socializing him at such a young age' just be cautious of rabies and parvo and worms!! he should come into his own and like '1notenough' said..he will let you know when he's ready!

good luck and i hope you really enjoy getting to see him grow up. they grow up soo fast. so capture every second of it!;D


----------



## Apoch (Nov 7, 2008)

I am excited as well! I will try to get some pics posted soon. I was told that he shouldn't get into too much stuff until he gets his last shots but i don't really have a choice but to bring him with me, plus i must admit its nice having a sidekick! i Don't take him outside too often, we typically just play around my office. Thanks for the info! Im sure i will be posting again soon.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope you don't have a lot of breakables in your office.I have two and when they need to burn off a little gas they let me know. They will turn my house into a race track.let me tell you this, at eight months old an hour off leash is not nearly enough.they will come home,eat supper and go right back to rough housing.Sometimes i wonder what I was thinking when i got two pups of there caliber.I will tease the wife sometimes and tell her i will get her a new pup for her birthday.I get dirty looks..


----------



## Apoch (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL!!! I have tried to puppy proof my office as much as possible. We have a pretty big lot around out building so im hoping that i can keep him exercised by playing with him outside as often as possible. He is learning very quickly about the office life though. After saying no about 11,000 times he is finally starting to learn what he can chew on and what he can't.


----------

